# The Crispy Progress Thread



## CrispyCubing (Jun 16, 2020)

It’s about time I start keeping track of my progress more. So these are the goals that I hope to achieve by the end of this year. I will update on monday every two weeks and set a mini goal for the next week. Feel free to race me to any goal!



Spoiler: Year 1






Spoiler: Goals



(xyz) = global average
*Main events:

3x3:*
Goals: (Sub 15) | Sub 13 Ao5 | learn full CMLL
Current Avg: 16-17

*3BLD:*
Goals: (Sub 2:00) | Sub 1:30 single
Current Avg: 2:30-3:00

*Megaminx:*
Goals: (Sub 1:20) | Sub 1:10 (Ao5)
Current Avg: 1:30-1:40

*Skewb: *
Goal: (Sub 5)
Current Avg: 6-7

*All my other events:

5x5: *N/A
*4x4:* N/A
*Square-1:* (Sub 20)
*Pyraminx:* (Sub 6)
*2x2: *(Sub 3.5)
*Clock: *(Sub 14) | Sub 10 Ao5

*Other:*
Kilominx: (Sub 30)





Spoiler: Weekly Progress






Spoiler: Week 1



*This week’s goals:* Practice skewb first layer (try to get a sub 1.75 Ao50) And sub 1:50 Ao5 on 5x5 (basically just do a practice session)

*Progress:*
Skewb: 1.72 first layer Ao50. Success but still need to work on my layer execution a lot.
5x5: 1:47.98 Ao5. Success and PB. Also PB single of 1:45.31!


Generated By csTimer on 2020-06-22
avg of 5: 1:47.98
Time List:
1. 1:45.58 Lw Dw' B' Fw' U' L2 Uw2 Rw F2 Lw' Fw' L F Lw2 F2 Uw' Rw' U2 Rw' R F2 B2 U Uw2 Lw' Dw' R2 D2 Uw2 U F' L' R2 U' B R2 U' Uw' Fw Rw L Bw' L B' U R2 Fw F Lw Rw Bw L Fw Dw Uw2 F2 Rw2 Dw2 Rw2 F2
2. 1:52.89 F2 Uw D U2 Fw2 R' D2 Uw2 Lw Bw' D' U Dw Lw Dw2 B' L' Uw2 U Fw' Rw2 Dw' D' U' Uw F2 U R' Bw R2 Fw2 D' B R' Lw' Fw2 U' Lw Uw' Bw Uw' R F' D' R U2 R2 Bw' Dw' Rw2 Dw2 L' Fw2 Dw2 Rw' R' Dw2 Fw2 R2 Rw
3. (1:55.81) Bw Lw2 F Rw2 R Dw' Uw2 Rw2 L' R2 Uw2 B2 D2 Rw' Dw2 Fw' L2 Uw2 Bw' D L2 R2 Uw2 U2 D R2 Lw F2 Fw2 Dw' Bw' Uw' R2 Bw' R F' Lw F Lw' Uw2 U D2 Rw2 Dw' R' Bw Dw Uw' L2 Lw F' Uw Dw2 Lw L' Fw2 L' B U' L'
4. 1:45.47 R2 Fw2 Dw2 Bw' L Bw' Fw B2 Lw L' Rw' U' Dw Fw2 F' Bw2 D' B D' L' F2 Bw' D2 B2 R L' U2 Lw2 Rw' R' Dw' R F2 U Rw2 Lw' Uw' Lw2 D L' Dw F' L' Bw F2 R Bw' Rw Uw' Rw D2 R L' B2 L B' Uw2 Fw Bw' U2
5. (1:45.31) B2 D2 L Fw Lw' L2 Rw F' Dw2 Lw2 F' R L2 Fw' Uw2 Fw' B2 Rw' Dw2 R Uw D' Dw2 U2 Lw' B Dw Lw2 F2 R2 B Fw' Dw' B U' Bw2 Uw' R L D B2 Uw2 B2 D2 Rw2 Uw2 F' R' Dw B' U2 L Lw' Uw2 R' F Lw2 R Fw Lw2





Spoiler: Week 2



*This week's goals: *1. 3BLD Sub 2:20 single and try to get a sub 3:00 Ao5 to practice consistency. 2. Touch up on Sq1 algs and get a sub 26 Ao5.

*3BLD: *Not successful. Did a lot of practice but Idk, just had more inconsistent solves.

*Square-1:* Success. 23.89 Ao5 (PB by ~5 seconds!) also PB single of 16.38.


Generated By csTimer on 2020-06-29
*avg of 5: 23.89*
Time List:
1. 23.74 (4,3)/ (2,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,-2)/ (5,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (0,-4)/ (-2,0)/ (3,-4)/ (-4,0)
2. 21.34 (4,0)/ (-1,5)/ (3,0)/ (4,-5)/ (6,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (0,-4)/ (0,-5)/ (0,-4)/ (6,-2)
3. (29.06) (-5,0)/ (0,3)/ (5,2)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,-5)/ (6,-3)/ (2,0)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-2,0)/ (4,0)/ (-1,0)/ (2,0)/ (6,0)
4. (21.00) (-2,3)/ (5,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,-3)/ (-2,-5)/ (5,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,0)/ (4,0)/ (-4,-3)/
5. 26.59 (-2,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (1,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (3,-3)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-3)/ (4,-1)/ (4,0)/ (2,0)/ (-2,-2)





Spoiler: Week 3



*Goals:
1. *Skewb sub 6 Ao12, practice first layer *2. *Megaminx sub 1:30 Ao5

*Progress:
Skewb: *Success. 5.69 Ao12 and 4.23 PB Ao5 *Megaminx: *Success. 1:29.41 Ao12 and 1:22.84 Ao5!


Generated By csTimer on 2020-07-06
avg of 5: 1:22.84

Time List:
1. (1:36.64) R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U

2. 1:22.62 R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U

3. 1:26.57 R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

4. 1:19.33 R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U

5. (1:17.70) R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U





Spoiler: Week 4



*Goals: 
1. *3x3 sub 14.50 Ao5 and drill CMLL
*2. *3BLD sub 2:20 single

*Progress:
1.* Success 14.07 Ao5
*2. *Success 2:17.23 single


Generated By csTimer on 2020-07-14
*avg of 5: 14.07*

Time List:
1. (16.77) R2 F2 L B2 U2 R2 B2 U2 L' F2 U2 R2 D L' B' U F L D' F'
2. 13.67 D F L2 D2 L B U F2 L2 F L2 B L2 D2 L2 F2 R2 B L F
3. (12.21) U2 R2 F' R F' U R2 D F D2 L2 D2 B R2 F B U2 F' R' L2
4. 12.73 U' L' B2 R' F U2 F R F2 L2 U' F2 U B2 U B2 U' L2 D' F'
5. 15.81 L2 D' L2 U2 F2 R2 U2 B2 D F2 U2 R D' B2 L2 F2 L F U B'

Generated By csTimer on 2020-07-14
*single: 2:17.23*

Time List:
1. 2:17.23=1:29.73+47.50 B D F2 L2 D2 F2 U B2 D B2 F2 U R' F2 R' U F L R2 B2 Rw' Uw2





Spoiler: Week 5



*Goals: 
1. Skewb *sub 5 Ao5
*2. 3x3 *sub 16 Mo10 Ao5s

*Progress:
1. Success! *4.15 PB Ao5. Done in CAH 1.3.
*2. Nope. *Didn't do an Mo10 Ao5.





Spoiler: Week 6



*Goals:
1. Kibiminx *sub 30 Ao12
*2. 3BLD *sub 2:20 single. Going to try to do a couple solves per day.
*3. 3x3 *Drill LSE to sub 4 Ao100

*Progress:
1. Kibiminx *31.30 best Ao12.
*2. 3BLD *Nope
*3. 3x3 *3.99 Ao100. Success.





Spoiler: Week 7



*Goals:
1. Megaminx *Sub 1:25 Ao5
*2. 3x3 *Sub 15 Ao12

*Progress:
1. Megaminx *1:23.41 Ao5 Success!
*2. 3x3 *Not this time, I was mostly doing untimed solves to work on the basics again but I will keep this goal for next week





Spoiler: Week 8



*Goals:
1. 3x3: *Sub 15 Ao12
*2. Kibiminx: *Sub 25 Ao5
*3. Skewb: *Do 200 solves

*Progress:
1. 3x3: *14.03 Best Ao12. Success. Next up is sub 14!
*2. Kibiminx: *Best Ao5 is still 26.17
*3. Skewb: *73 solves. oof, I'll do this again next week.





Spoiler: Week 9



*Goals:
1. 3x3: *Sub 14 Ao12
*2. Clock: *Do 100 solves
*3. Skewb: *Do 100 solves

*Progress:
1. 3x3: *Success. Best Ao12 was 13.85!
*2. Clock: *67 solves this week.
*3. Skewb: *Success. 100 solves





Spoiler: Week 10



*Goals: 
1. 3x3 *Sub 8.5 mean for only blocks. Work on getting hard SB cases down.
*2. Sq1 *Sub 25 Ao12 and do at least 100 solves
*3. Megaminx *Sub 1:20 Ao12

*Progress:
1. 3x3 *Success. 7.76 mean for my blocks session.
*2. Sq1 *21.84 Ao12! 45/100 solves last week.
*3. Megaminx *1:23.53 best Ao12. I got a 1:19.05 Ao5 but I hit a roadblock at this point so I think I'll focus on efficiency next.





Spoiler:  Week 11



*Goals:
3BLD: *I've wanted to do more focused practice for a while so I will be doing a week of 3BLD solving. At least one solve a day. Shooting for sub 2:00 single.
*3x3: *Sub 14 Ao12
*2x2: *Finish cll and drill algs. 200 solves on a trainer

*Progress:
3BLD: *New PB from two days ago of 1:50.35! Got my first sub 2 minute solves this week. (4/18 sub 2:00)
*3x3: *13.93 best Ao12.
*2x2: *250/200 CLL algs drilled.
--------------------------------


Generated By csTimer on 2020-08-29
*3BLD single: 1:50.35*

Time List:
1. 1:50.35=58.63+51.71 B2 L2 D2 R2 F U2 B U2 L2 U2 L2 F' U F D2 R2 F2 R' D2 B' Rw Uw

Generated By csTimer on 2020-08-31
*3x3 avg of 12: 13.93*

Time List:
1. 14.10 U' F2 U2 R2 U' D2 F' L' B2 U2 B' U2 F' R2 B' U2 B' L2 U2 B2
2. 13.31 L2 D2 B2 L' D2 F2 D2 B2 R F2 U2 B' F' U' R B' L2 U' L' R
3. 11.37 U' B L U' D2 B U D' R L2 D B2 D' F2 B2 D R2 U2 F2 L2
4. 15.03 R U2 F2 L' U D' B2 L' U2 B L2 B2 L2 U2 F D2 B' R2 F'
5. 16.33 R2 U' F' R2 D2 L2 D2 F L2 B' U2 B2 L2 D' L D2 L' R2 B2 D2
6. 14.45 D L2 U2 B2 D B2 D' R2 U' F2 R2 U2 R U' L' R' D2 F' R B'
7. (16.48) D L2 F L2 B' L2 B2 D2 B2 U2 F2 R U' B' L2 B' D B' U'
8. 12.60 F' L' B' L2 B L2 D2 F' U2 B D2 B' L2 U2 L' U' B2 U F L F'
9. 12.75 B L' D B2 D' L2 B2 D' R2 U L2 F2 U2 B D' R2 B F2 U R'
10. 16.13 R' U' L2 F2 R2 F L2 U2 B' D2 L2 F' L2 F R' B2 F U' F' D F'
11. (10.62) L2 D B2 L2 U L2 U' R2 U' L2 F2 U R D2 B L2 R D B2 D R'
12. 13.20 B2 U L2 U2 L2 F2 L2 U' L2 D F U' B' L' F' U2 L2 F' L





Spoiler: Week 12



*Goals:
Megaminx: *Focus on efficiency this week + practice F2L until sub 25.
*2x2: *Practice efficiency for layers + do 200 solves.
*3BLD: *Do 20 solves. Aiming for sub 1:50.

*Progress:
Megaminx: *I did ~50 untimed solves and 30 F2L only solves. Still need to practice F2L until I'm consistently sub 25.
*2x2: *200/200 solves. I still have plenty of room to improve layer efficiency by watching example solves and I need to work on getting inspection consistently under 15 seconds
*3BLD: *I'll work on the same goal this week. I only did a couple solves last week.





Spoiler: Week 13



*Goals:
3BLD: *20 solves. Aiming for sub 1:50
*3x3: *Going to start a three week plan to focus mainly on 3x3, starting with efficiency this week + Do 100 FB solves.
*Megaminx: *Keep doing untimed solves and do some focused practice.

*Progress:
3BLD: *Didn't do many solves so I will do this goal again.
*3x3: *More than 100/100 FB only solves. I did plenty of untimed solves while using the FB solver tool on csTimer and hopefully decreased move count.
*Megaminx: *I wasn't timing many solves (I did 25+ untimed) and I still need to work on F2l.





Spoiler: Week 14



*Goals:
3BLD: *20 solves. Aiming for sub 1:50
*3x3: *50 slow turning solves + sub 13 Ao5
*Megaminx: *Sub 25 Ao5 for F2L only + sub 1:20 Ao5

*Progress:
3BLD: *0/20. Will try again next week
*3x3: *50/50 slow solves. Didn't get a sub 13 Ao5 so I will try again.
*Megaminx: *Getting closer to sub 25 F2L (~28 on average) I think I'll take a break from mega and when I come back I will analyze/film some solves to work on efficiency. Still going for that sub 1:20 Ao5 tho





Spoiler: Week 15



*Goals:
3BLD: *20 solves.
*3x3: *Sub 13 Ao5
*2x2: *Review CLL + 100 solves

*Progress:
3BLD: *0/20 solves. I will have to set aside time this week so that I can focus and do a solid session.
*3x3: *Will keep pushing for sub 13. I learned/smoothed over a handful of SB cases and I did a few Mo10Ao5 sessions.
*2x2: *32/100 solves. Only had time for a quick session but I was able to review most cases.





Spoiler: Week 16



*Last Week's Goals | Progress
3BLD: *20 solves *| 0/20. *I will focus primarily on getting back into 3BLD this week.
*3x3: *Sub 13 Ao5 *| 12.91 Ao5! *Also did a Mo10 Ao5s session and a Monkey League format match with my brother, so got lots of solves in.
*2x2: *Sub 3.5 Ao5 *| 2.96 Ao5!*





Spoiler: Week 17



*Last Week's Goals | Progress
3BLD: *20 solves + Do a session with a focus on memo/creating letter pairs quickly *| 0/20. *I will focus primarily on getting back into 3BLD this week.
*3x3: *Sub 13 Ao5 + go through all SBLS cases and get bad cases in muscle memory *| 12.91 Ao5! *Also did a Mo10 Ao5s session and a Monkey League format match with my brother, so got lots of solves in.
*2x2: *Sub 3.5 Ao5. + work on first layer efficiency *| 2.96 Ao5!*


Spoiler: Solves



avg of 5: 12.91

Time List:
1. 14.24 U2 B' D2 L2 D2 R2 B' L2 R2 B' R' B L U2 B' L2 R2 D R' B2
2. 12.46 F U F U' B' D' L2 B D F2 U2 B2 U2 R' L2 F2 B2 D2 R' F2
3. 12.02 F R2 D2 B' L2 R2 B2 U2 F' U2 F2 R2 L' D' L B2 U B F' L U2
4. 11.13 B' L R2 B2 L2 U' B2 D' R2 D U' L2 F2 L' D' B2 L R F L'
5. 14.77 L2 F2 D' R2 D2 L2 D F2 D U' F D2 R U L2 F' D' F2 L D'

avg of 5: 2.96

Time List:
1. 3.02 F R' U R' U2 F U F2 R'
2. (3.46) F2 R' U R2 F' R2 F' R2 F2
3. (2.57) U F' U2 R F' R' F U R'
4. 2.89 R' F' R' F U2 F' R' F2 R' U'
5. 2.96 F U F2 R' F U R2 U R'








Spoiler: Week 18



*Previous goals || Progress
3BLD: *20 Solves *|| *~10/20 solves. I think I’ll hold off practicing bld for a while now; maybe until comps come back.
*Sq1: *Touch up on algs + Grind until sub 20 Ao5 *|| 20.11 Ao5 *was my best average from the last two weeks. So close but I think I’ll get it next week. All algs back into memory and I got a 15.31 PB2 single!
*Kibiminx: *Sub 30 Ao5 + Experiment with blocks in slow solves *|| 29.90 Ao5 *was my best average for kibiminx. I can definitely get faster than this so I’ll keep messing around with blocks.





Spoiler: Weeks 22-23



*Progress:
5x5: *Sub 1:45 Ao5 *| *DIdn't practice much 5x5 besides untimed solves.
*4x4: *Sub 50 Ao5 *| *Did ~25 solves but the lookahead wasn't there. Got mid 50 averages.
*Sq1: *Sub 20 Ao5 *| *24.69 Best Ao5. I did a bunch of grinding but I guess it will take some more time.

*Next Goals:
Skewb: *50+ solves
*3x3: *Learn a set of EOLR + 50+ solves
*3BLD: *10+ solves





Spoiler: Weeks 24-25



*Progress:
Skewb: *50+ solves *| *90/50 solves.
*3x3: *Learn a set of EOLR + 50+ solves *| *Learned the 4-0 cases. 120/50 solves.
*3BLD: *10+ solves *| *10/10 solves

*Next Goals:
3BLD: *20+ solves + Sub 2:00 single
*Skewb: *Learn some Sarah's advanced algs
*Megaminx: *Slow solves + work on efficiency





Spoiler: Weeks 26-27



*Progress:
3BLD: *20+ solves + Sub 2:00 single *| *24/20 solves. Best single was PB! (1:46.27)
*Skewb: *Learn some Sarah's advanced algs *| *Learned five cases last week. Lots more to learn though.
*Megaminx: *Slow solves + work on efficiency *| *Did some casual solves.

*Next Goals:
Megaminx: *Sub 1:20 Ao5
*Skewb: *Learn peanut + swirl perm and wat perm cases
*3BLD: *Work on corner memo + 20 solves








Spoiler: Recap



work in progress





(xyz) = global average

*Main events:

3x3:*
Goals: (Sub 13) | Sub 11 Ao5
Current average: 14.5

*Megaminx: *
Goals: (Sub 1:15) | Sub 1:10 Ao5
Current average: 1:23

*3BLD:*
Goals: (Sub 2:00) | Sub 1:40 single
Current average: 2:20

*Skewb:*
Goals: (Sub 6) | Sub 5 Ao100
Curent average: 6.2

*Other events:

5x5: *(Sub 1:50)
*4x4: *(Sub 50)
*2x2: *(Sub 4) | Consistent with CLL
*3x3OH: *(Sub 30) | Start practicing in the second half of the year
*Square-1: *(Sub 20) |
*Pyraminx: *(Sub 7)
*Clock: *(Sub 12)


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jun 16, 2020)

@pjk we need a quest sub forum and ability to filter what sub forums you want to see, quick!


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Jun 16, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> @pjk we need a quest sub forum and ability to filter what sub forums you want to see, quick!


And confused reaction and laughing emoji

And colors other than green and black that work


----------



## fun at the joy (Jun 16, 2020)

CrispyCubing said:


> Honestly there should be a sub-forum or something else for personal progress threads because there are so many...





PetrusQuber said:


> @pjk we need a quest sub forum and ability to filter what sub forums you want to see, quick!


We don't need a sub forum for personal progress/quest threads.
Instead of doing a step in the completely wrong direction we should actually go further and get rid of all of those unoriginal and lame progress/quest threads with unambitious/slow goals nobody cares about which were only created to have one and because it is "in" on the forums nowadays.


----------



## CrispyCubing (Jun 16, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> We don't need a sub forum for personal progress/quest threads.
> Instead of doing a step in the completely wrong direction we should actually go further and get rid of all of those unoriginal and lame progress/quest threads with unambitious/slow goals nobody cares about which were only created to have one and because it is "in" on the forums nowadays.


I see your point in that people might just make one because everyone else is doing it/just to have one, but I would have to disagree on one thing. Yes, it might be boring for other people but that’s not the point. Personal progress threads are made for the creator of the thread, not necessarily for other people. So it would be a good point to say that it doesn’t contribute to the forums much, which is why we could put all of them in a sub-forum that nobody even has to see.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jun 17, 2020)

CrispyCubing said:


> I see your point in that people might just make one because everyone else is doing it/just to have one, but I would have to disagree on one thing. Yes, it might be boring for other people but that’s not the point. Personal progress threads are made for the creator of the thread, not necessarily for other people. So it would be a good point to say that it doesn’t contribute to the forums much, which is why we could put all of them in a sub-forum that nobody even has to see.


And if you don’t like them you can choose to not see them if this was implemented. Regardless, I do feel there are a certain few progress threads that I feel are rip offs, or not inventive at all.


----------



## ProStar (Jun 17, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> I do feel there are a certain few progress threads that I feel are rip offs



Very subtle


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Jun 17, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Regardless, I do feel there are a certain few progress threads that I feel are rip offs, or not inventive at all.



Hmm, I wonder what you’re referring to. hahaha


----------



## CrispyCubing (Jun 23, 2020)

Got 5x5 PB Ao5 and single! (Updated OG post) I was kind of at a roadblock in my progress and what helped me get past that was to (1) watch some example solves (2) do a ton of untimed solves and work on steps separately. It usually happens like this to me (especially on big cubes) where I improve a ton in a short amount of time. So I would suggest learning new stuff and getting rid of bad habits if you hit a wall in your improvement.


----------



## CrispyCubing (Jun 30, 2020)

Updated. More 5x5 PBs this week including a 1:34.25 single, which was part of my [email protected] 1.1 avg! As an update on 3x3, I have a couple more CMLLs to learn and probably at least a week or two to get everything in my muscle memory. My 3bld progress has stagnated a little and I don't know what to work on next other than doing more solves to be more consistent (sub 3:00). I use M2/OP and my bld splits are ~1:35 for memo and ~1:15 for execution on an average solve. If anyone has an idea as to what I should work on next, I would appreciate it if you let me know.


----------



## KingCanyon (Jun 30, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> We don't need a sub forum for personal progress/quest threads.
> Instead of doing a step in the completely wrong direction we should actually go further and get rid of all of those unoriginal and lame progress/quest threads with unambitious/slow goals nobody cares about which were only created to have one and because it is "in" on the forums nowadays.


I kind of agree with this. Some goals don't really add anything to the forum. There are plenty of ways that you could keep track of goals besides cluttering a forum. That being said, I am all for making a sub forum focused on cubing goals because it would keep the forum from being a mess and it would give a place for people to post their individual goals as well as looking at other's progress.


----------



## CrispyCubing (Jul 7, 2020)

Three megaminx PB singles today (almost back to back.) 1:22.62, 1:19.33, 1:17.70. Practiced just F2L for a couple sessions and it was totally worth it. I can now plan first pair in inspection which is very important.

I also practiced skewb a lot using this practice technique, it helped me improve first layer efficiency a ton so I felt like sharing it:


Spoiler: Let me know what you think.


----------



## CrispyCubing (Aug 11, 2020)

Alright this is a semi-major update about where I'm at with my events/improvement. First off, I have been updating the OG post regularly but not bumping the thread each week because I don't think it's necessary (at least for me). The current week is week 9 and I've made decent progress in most of my events.

*Clock!* I got the ShengShou recently and my goal is sub 14 global average and a sub 10 Ao5. (by the end of the year) The rest of this month I will be doing mostly clock and we'll see how much I can progress. Along with clock as a new event I'm thinking about getting into OH sometime soon when I have a better 3x3 foundation or avg ~13-14. Any other opinions on when to start?

*An update on 5x5/4x4: *I won't be focusing on these events as much because I don't see myself being able to get even semi-fast. (My cfop times are not reliable at all (13-20)) Don't know if that reasoning makes sense but I'd rather focus more time on the events that I enjoy more. I'm honestly not very interested in these events. I'll be doing these for fun (Even though all events are fun imo) of course but probably just not trying to actively improve.

*Finally, my goals for this week:
1. 3x3: *Sub 14 Ao12
*2. Clock: *Do at least 100 solves
*3. Skewb: *Do at least 100 solves and sub 5 Ao12


----------



## Spacey10 (Aug 11, 2020)

CrispyCubing said:


> Alright this is a semi-major update about where I'm at with my events/improvement. First off, I have been updating the OG post regularly but not bumping the thread each week because I don't think it's necessary (at least for me). The current week is week 9 and I've made decent progress in most of my events.
> 
> *Clock!* I got the ShengShou recently and my goal is sub 14 global average and a sub 10 Ao5. (by the end of the year) The rest of this month I will be doing mostly clock and we'll see how much I can progress. Along with clock as a new event I'm thinking about getting into OH sometime soon when I have a better 3x3 foundation or avg ~13-14. Any other opinions on when to start?
> 
> ...


Imo you should bump the thread because I want to see your progress, but it's gets covered by the other posts.
Sort of like @Nmile7300 
He bumps his thread saying week 8 is out, and I can see it because it is at the top. Also, if you're watching the thread, it doesn't give a notif.


----------



## CrispyCubing (Aug 18, 2020)

Updated goals for 5x5/4x4 and added clock goals.

*Progress for last week:*
1. 3x3: Sub 14 Ao12 | Best Ao12 was 13.85! Also got a nice 10.94 single.
2. Clock: Do 100 solves | 67 solves this week.
3. Skewb: Do 100 solves | Exactly 100 solves.

*Goals for next week:*
1. 3x3: Sub 8.5 mean for only blocks + work on getting SB cases down.
2. Sq1: Sub 25 Ao12 + do at least 100 solves
3. Megaminx: Sub 1:20 Ao12


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Aug 18, 2020)

CrispyCubing said:


> Updated goals for 5x5/4x4 and added clock goals.
> 
> *Progress for last week:*
> 1. 3x3: Sub 14 Ao12 | Best Ao12 was 13.85! Also got a nice 10.94 single.
> ...


when did you learn full cmll?


----------



## CrispyCubing (Aug 18, 2020)

Kaneki Uchiha said:


> when did you learn full cmll?


I just finished ~3 weeks ago.


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Aug 18, 2020)

CrispyCubing said:


> I just finished ~3 weeks ago.


what did you average then?


----------



## CrispyCubing (Aug 18, 2020)

Kaneki Uchiha said:


> what did you average then?


Around 15.5 probably. Why?


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Aug 19, 2020)

CrispyCubing said:


> Around 15.5 probably. Why?


I was wondering if I was learning cmll fast enough that's all


----------



## CrispyCubing (Aug 26, 2020)

Had to delay the update on Monday because *Insert excuse about being busy here.* Anyway, updated Sq1 goals to be more ambitious! (Sub 20 global instead of sub 20 Ao5)

*Progress for last week:
3x3: *Sub 8.5 mean for only blocks + work on getting SB cases down. | 7.76 mean for my blocks session. Huge improvement, mostly by focusing on planning FB + sometimes dr edge and drilling hard cases.
*Sq1: *Sub 25 Ao12 + do at least 100 solves | 21.84 Ao12. Only 45/100 solves though. Also got a PB single (12.20) and PB Ao5! (18.59)
*Megaminx:* Sub 1:20 Ao12 | 1:23.53 best Ao12. I got a 1:19.05 Ao5 but I hit a roadblock at this point so I think I'll focus on efficiency next.

*Goals for this week:
3BLD: *I've wanted to do more focused practice for a while so I will be doing a week of 3BLD solving. At least one solve a day. Shooting for sub 2:00 single.
*3x3: *Sub 14 Ao12
*2x2: *Finish cll (only 7 left!) and drill all algs. At least 200 solves on a cll trainer. I also need to work on layer efficiency so maybe do that next week...


----------



## CrispyCubing (Sep 1, 2020)

3BLD and 2x2 PBs! I'm basically sub 4 on 2x2 immediately after finishing CLL so I updated my goal from sub 4 global to sub 3.5 global.

*Progress for last week:
3BLD:* At least one solve a day. Shooting for sub 2:00 single. | Got my first sub 2:00 solves this week and a PB of 1:50.35! (Also a 2:09.67 PB mean)
*3x3: *Sub 14 Ao12 | 13.93 was my best Ao12 and I got a nice 10.62 single.
*2x2: *Finish CLL (only 7 left!) and drill all algs. At least 200 solves on a cll trainer. | Finished CLL! Drilled 250/200 CLL algs on a trainer. Honestly CLL is not that hard. If you have any experience on how to recognize cases (like COLL or CMLL) learning CLL has a very high ROI in my opinion. An easy recommendation from me.

*Goals for this week:
Megaminx: *Focus on efficiency this week + practice F2L until sub 25.
*2x2: *Practice efficiency for layers + do 200 solves.
*3BLD: *Do 20 solves. Aiming for sub 1:50.

Side note on megaminx: I've been stuck for a while now and I've tried focusing on lookahead, turning, or efficiency but usually just end up doing a bunch of solves without improving. Any opinions on what skill you need the most for mega?


----------



## CrispyCubing (Sep 15, 2020)

First off, didn't bump last week because I was short on time. Second, exciting news! I deleted my big 3x3 session (1000 solves) and I'm starting again with the hopes of getting a sub 15 mean. I have a separate session for focused solves (usually 12-25 solves until I start again) but I think I'll do this every 1000 solves. Also I'm making an effort to make these updates more clean overall, so hopefully that shows and I will probably bump once every two weeks now.


Spoiler: Progress



*Last week:
3BLD: *(20 solves. Aiming for sub 1:50) *| *Didn't do many solves, so I will try again.
*3x3:* (Practice efficiency + 100 FB solves.) *| *More than 100/100 FB only solves. I did plenty of untimed solves while using the FB solver tool on csTimer and hopefully decreased move count.
*Megaminx: *(Keep doing untimed solves and focused practice.) *|* I wasn't timing many solves but I did 30+ untimed solves. So the efficiency is there but I still have trouble with lookahead. 

*This week:
3BLD: *20 solves. Aiming for sub 1:50
*3x3: *50 slow turning solves (Focus on lookahead) + sub 13 Ao5
*Megaminx: *Sub 25 Ao5 for F2L only + sub 1:20 Ao5


----------



## CrispyCubing (Sep 29, 2020)

This past week I didn't push my goals too hard (especially 3BLD) so I will set a specific time this week to to a focused session. (A tip that I find useful when trying to achieve something). Along with the topic of time management, I'm starting to get more involved in schoolwork at this point so I'm going to try to do more "30 minute focused style" sessions and less mindless solving. Anyway, here's how I did!:


Spoiler: Progress



*Last week:

3BLD: *20 solves.* | *0/20 solves. After a while without doing a session, I will focus on memo/making letter pairs quickly.
*3x3: *Sub 13 Ao5 *| *Will keep pushing for sub 13. I learned/smoothed over a handful of SB cases and I did a few Mo10Ao5 sessions. I did a good amount of solves last week but just couldn't seem to get the times that I wanted. The efficiency was there, but not the sub 13s which means it's time to focus more on lookahead.
*2x2: *Review CLL + 100 solves *| *32/100 solves. Only had time for a quick session but I was able to review most cases. 

*This week's goals:

3BLD: *20 solves + Do a session with a focus on memo/creating letter pairs quickly.
*3x3: *Sub 13 Ao5 + go through all SBLS cases and get bad cases in muscle memory.
*2x2: *Sub 3.5 Ao5. + work on first layer efficiency as I seem to have gotten worse...


----------



## CrispyCubing (Oct 13, 2020)

Some good averages this week in 3x3 and 2x2! Most of my time will be spent on 3BLD this week and hopefully I can get down to sub 2:00 again.


Spoiler: Progress



*Last Week's Goals | Progress
3BLD: *20 solves + Do a session with a focus on memo/creating letter pairs quickly *| 0/20. *I will focus primarily on getting back into 3BLD this week.
*3x3: *Sub 13 Ao5 + go through all SBLS cases and get bad cases in muscle memory *| 12.91 Ao5! *Also did a Mo10 Ao5s session and a Monkey League format match with my brother, so got lots of solves in.
*2x2: *Sub 3.5 Ao5. + work on first layer efficiency *| 2.96 Ao5!

Next Week's Goals
3BLD: *20 Solves
*Sq1: *Touch up on algs + Grind until sub 20 Ao5
*Kibiminx: *Sub 30 Ao5 + Experiment with blocks in slow solves



Spoiler: Solves



avg of 5: 12.91

Time List:
1. 14.24 U2 B' D2 L2 D2 R2 B' L2 R2 B' R' B L U2 B' L2 R2 D R' B2
2. 12.46 F U F U' B' D' L2 B D F2 U2 B2 U2 R' L2 F2 B2 D2 R' F2
3. 12.02 F R2 D2 B' L2 R2 B2 U2 F' U2 F2 R2 L' D' L B2 U B F' L U2
4. 11.13 B' L R2 B2 L2 U' B2 D' R2 D U' L2 F2 L' D' B2 L R F L'
5. 14.77 L2 F2 D' R2 D2 L2 D F2 D U' F D2 R U L2 F' D' F2 L D'

avg of 5: 2.96

Time List:
1. 3.02 F R' U R' U2 F U F2 R'
2. (3.46) F2 R' U R2 F' R2 F' R2 F2
3. (2.57) U F' U2 R F' R' F U R'
4. 2.89 R' F' R' F U2 F' R' F2 R' U'
5. 2.96 F U F2 R' F U R2 U R'


----------



## CrispyCubing (Oct 28, 2020)

I’m a little surprised but I’ve recently been getting more interested in 4x4 and 5x5 after being burned out for six months or so. I’m starting to enjoy doing these events casually, so I think I’ll begin practicing more seriously this week. An important thing I’ve learned to remember is that you should solve a puzzle/practice simply because you enjoy solving puzzles. Hopefully this mindset will help with avoiding burnout. Anyway, next update in a fortnight!



Spoiler: Progress 



*Previous goals || Progress
3BLD: *20 Solves *|| *~10/20 solves. I think I’ll hold off practicing bld for a while now; maybe until comps come back.
*Sq1: *Touch up on algs + Grind until sub 20 Ao5 *|| 20.11 Ao5 *was my best average from the last two weeks. So close but I think I’ll get it next week. All algs back into memory and I got a 15.31 PB2 single!
*Kibiminx: *Sub 30 Ao5 + Experiment with blocks in slow solves *|| 29.90 Ao5 *was my best average for kibiminx. I can definitely get faster than this so I’ll keep messing around with blocks.

*Goals for next two weeks:
5x5: *Sub 1:40 Ao5
*4x4: *Sub 50 Ao5
*Sq1: *Sub 20 Ao5


----------



## CrispyCubing (Nov 11, 2020)

~8 weeks are left this year and I'm approaching the end of my goals. This fortnight I'm planning to refresh my skills in all my events (especially events I haven't practiced in a while 
namely megaminx, skewb, and 2x2). Basically a general review of all my events just to see where I'm at. I'll also keep pushing the same goals from last week, just need a little more practice!



Spoiler: Weeks 20-21



*Previous Goals | Progress
5x5: *Sub 1:40 Ao5 *| *Best Ao5 was around *1:50.* I did a good amount of untimed solving (which I'll have to continue) but hopefully I can get a good focused session in.
*4x4: *Sub 50 Ao5 *| 53.99* best Ao5. Enjoying 4x4 a lot recently; I've been experimenting with different solving styles (like faster turning vs. smoother, more lookahead friendly turning).
*Sq1: *Sub 20 Ao5 *| 20.11 *best Ao5. Come on! So close. Sub 20 should be easily achievable at this point, I just need to grind solves and focus.

*Next Goals
5x5: *Sub 1:45 Ao5
*4x4: *Sub 50 Ao5
*Sq1: *Sub 20 Ao5


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 11, 2020)

CrispyCubing said:


> ~8 weeks are left this year and I'm approaching the end of my goals. This fortnight I'm planning to refresh my skills in all my events (especially events I haven't practiced in a while
> namely megaminx, skewb, and 2x2). Basically a general review of all my events just to see where I'm at. I'll also keep pushing the same goals from last week, just need a little more practice!
> 
> 
> ...


Good luck with all your cubing goals yo, U' M' U' S' U S U' M' U M2 U .


----------



## CrispyCubing (Nov 26, 2020)

After reviewing skewb, megaminx, and 2x2, I'm going to begin the road to sub 5 on skewb, starting with at least 50 solves this week to see where I'm at. Hardware upadate: my Qiyi MS has remained unlubed and on stock tensions until a few days ago, partly because I didn't think it needed setup and partly because I kept putting it off. After setting it up I'm considering using it for 3bld because of the slight advantage in speed over my current main, the Thunderclap v3. Either way, I want to practice 3bld more now. I've still been practicing 3x3 recently but this week I'm going for a sub 14 Ao25 and I'll learn some EOLR.


Spoiler: Weeks 22-23



*Progress:
5x5: *Sub 1:45 Ao5 *| *DIdn't practice much 5x5 besides untimed solves.
*4x4: *Sub 50 Ao5 *| *Did ~25 solves but the lookahead wasn't there. Got mid 50 averages.
*Sq1: *Sub 20 Ao5 *| *24.69 Best Ao5. I did a bunch of grinding but I guess it will take some more time.

*Next Goals:
Skewb: *50+ solves
*3x3: *Learn a set of EOLR + 50+ solves
*3BLD: *10+ solves


----------



## qwr (Nov 26, 2020)

Very crispy


----------



## CrispyCubing (Dec 9, 2020)

I think I can consider myself sub 15 now! My recent Ao50 is 14.35 but I just need to do more solves so that my Ao100 starts to reflect that. Been getting consistent 13s when warmed up and I learned a set of EOLR. Practiced a lot of events the last two weeks, in part because of @PingPongCuber's competition (thanks for organizing that). I got my skewb times back down to ~6 and the next step on the road to sub 5 is to learn some easy Sarah's advanced algs. I’m feeling like I want to dive into 3BLD more and go for sub 2:00 again; I was hovering at 2:05 for a while before I started practicing other events and I have multiple sub 2:00 singles so I know it’s possible. So that's my main goal this week.



Spoiler: Progress



*Progress:
Skewb: *50+ solves *| *90/50 solves.
*3x3: *Learn a set of EOLR + 50+ solves *| *Learned the 4-0 cases. 120/50 solves.
*3BLD: *10+ solves *| *10/10 solves

*Next Goals:
3BLD: *20+ solves *+* Sub 2:00 single
*Skewb: *Learn some Sarah's advanced algs *+* 100+ solves
*Megaminx: *Slow solves + work on efficiency


----------



## CrispyCubing (Dec 17, 2020)

Just got my PB Ao100 (14.72) and Ao50 (14.06)! Been grinding 3x3 a lot and getting 12s I just need to work on consistency. Now to grind 3BLD.


Spoiler: Solves






Spoiler: Ao50



Generated By csTimer on 2020-12-16
avg of 50: 14.06

Time List:
1. 12.95 U R2 B' U' B2 R F' D' F2 D2 L' U2 B2 U2 B2 R L2 U2 R B 
2. 13.24 U' D' F2 D B' U R L B2 R2 D2 F' L2 B L2 F' R2 L2 D2 
3. 13.33 D F L' F' D L2 U' F R' B2 D R2 D2 L2 U2 F2 U L2 D 
4. 14.20 B' D R' F B D R B2 U2 L2 U2 L2 U' B2 U' B2 D' R2 F 
5. 14.20 D2 U2 B U2 L2 F R2 B2 D2 U2 R2 F D' L' F D B' U' B2 F2 U2 
6. (18.61) L U' R2 F U2 B U2 R2 D2 R2 F2 U2 F U' L D' L2 D2 F L' R2 
7. 15.48 U' L2 U' F D R2 L' F' U D2 L2 F L2 U2 F' R2 U2 F L2 
8. 13.30 F R2 U B2 L2 U L2 U2 B2 U2 F2 U' R2 F L2 U R B' U2 B' R 
9. 13.11 R2 F' D' B2 D' F2 U R2 B2 D2 R2 B2 D' B2 F U B2 L2 U' R' U 
10. 14.60 F' R2 U2 B' U2 F' L2 B' R2 U2 F' R D R2 U2 L B' F D 
11. 17.01 U2 R2 D2 B F R2 B U2 B' F2 L' B D B' L D R' B2 U' 
12. 13.06 L2 F R F U2 B D' R' U B R2 D2 L2 D2 B2 U' L2 F2 B2 D F2 
13. 16.57 B' L2 U2 L2 B' R2 F2 L2 F' D2 U' R F' L2 D2 U' B2 U' L B 
14. 14.30 L2 B' L F' U2 D' R' F B2 D' F2 U' R2 D2 R2 U' R2 F2 R2 B 
15. 13.94 L2 D R' U' L B' R D' L' B R2 D2 F2 D2 L2 U2 L2 B U2 B2 
16. (11.83) L' B L2 R2 U' F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 D R2 U B2 L' B F U2 L' D B2 
17. 12.54 U R' B' F2 D2 U' B2 R2 U' B2 R2 U' L2 B2 R' B' R2 B R' B D' 
18. 16.49 B2 R2 F2 L2 D2 B2 D B2 R2 F2 D B' F R' D F D' L2 D2 R' D 
19. 12.53 U' R' F B' U2 L2 F U' D2 R F2 R2 U2 B2 R' D2 L B2 R' 
20. 12.51 D2 B' D2 U B2 L2 U2 R2 D' B2 L2 U' R2 F2 R' F L2 B' U2 F' R2 
21. 12.99 L2 U2 B2 R' B2 D2 B2 U2 L2 R' U2 B U2 L U' B' D2 F U 
22. 15.35 F2 R' B D L2 D' F D2 L D2 F2 L2 U D2 L2 F2 D' B2 D' F2 
23. 15.67 B2 R' L2 B' R U' D B U2 F2 D2 L2 U' L2 D' L2 D F2 B2 D2 R 
24. 13.93 D' B2 U F2 U B2 U B2 U F2 L' U' B L2 D' L' D R' D' B2 
25. 14.06 D B U2 B L2 U2 F L2 B' D2 R' D2 L' U2 R2 F D' F U' 
26. 14.95 R2 B2 D2 L' B2 R B2 U2 R B2 R2 B D' F D2 U' R' B2 L2 U 
27. (18.63) L2 F2 R B2 F2 L' D2 F2 D2 F2 U2 R F' L U L B2 U' B' D' U' 
28. 13.68 D B' R' F B' U2 F' L U2 R2 D F2 R2 L2 D R2 U B2 L' 
29. 13.89 B2 D R2 B2 R2 B2 R2 D F2 L2 U R U' B L2 F D' R U' B' U2 
30. 13.98 U' B2 R L' F D2 R' B' U2 F L2 F' R2 F' D2 B2 D2 R 
31. 16.63 B' R2 B F L2 D2 B' D2 F' R2 F2 D F' D2 R2 F' D' B L' D2 
32. (11.64) R' B R' F' L F' R' U R U2 F2 L' B2 R' B2 L' D2 L' B' 
33. 12.19 L' B2 L2 U2 B2 L2 D F2 U F2 D2 R2 U' L D2 U B' R' U L' D 
34. 13.03 D' L2 R2 F2 U' L2 U L2 F2 U R2 U2 L' B U' R2 F' U2 B' D' R' 
35. 15.60 F' D U2 R2 B2 D2 R' D2 R D2 R2 F2 B L2 D R D L D2 
36. 12.18 L B' F2 D' L2 U R2 F2 L2 D' L2 U' R' F' L2 U2 R' F L' U' 
37. 12.77 L' U L' B2 F2 D L2 R2 D2 L2 U' F2 D F' U B' L' R B D' 
38. (17.89) B L U' B' U2 R F' U2 R F2 R2 F2 D2 R B2 R D2 F2 B 
39. 13.84 D F2 L' F2 U B D B' U2 F R2 F' L2 F L2 D2 R2 F D B' 
40. 13.43 B2 U D2 R2 F' L2 F2 L2 F L2 F D2 F U F L' D' B2 L' R U2 
41. 17.26 B' R2 F2 D B2 F2 U' B2 D U' R F D2 B U' B' R' U' 
42. 15.53 D' B2 R' F2 D2 R F2 L' D2 U2 R' F2 R' B L' D2 R' F R2 U' L' 
43. 12.81 B' R2 U2 R2 D2 B' D2 L2 F2 D2 R2 F' R D' U2 L2 B R2 F D' B' 
44. 14.53 U L U2 R' B2 U2 B2 R B2 R2 U2 R' F L R2 D' F' D U 
45. 13.83 D' L2 F2 L2 R2 F' L2 D2 F2 U2 F L2 U F2 D2 R U B2 L' B2 
46. 12.14 B2 L2 B R2 F2 L2 U2 B U2 B2 U2 L B D2 F2 L B F' D F' 
47. 12.81 F' U' B2 R2 B' D' L U R2 U' B2 L2 D' L2 D R2 F2 R2 U2 F' 
48. 12.23 F R2 D2 R' U2 B2 L2 R U2 B2 D2 F' R D F' L2 F U2 F' 
49. 16.18 U' F2 L2 F2 U2 L2 R' D2 L' D2 F2 U2 B R' F U B2 L2 D2 U2 
50. (11.58) B2 D2 R2 B L2 F2 R2 B' L2 B U' R F D2 R' U' L U' B D'





Spoiler: Ao100



Generated By csTimer on 2020-12-16
avg of 100: 14.72

Time List:
1. 17.48 L2 U B2 L2 U' F2 U' R2 D R2 U' L2 F D2 L B U R' D R U
2. 17.53 F L' R2 D B2 D' F2 L2 R2 F2 U' F2 R2 U F D2 L B' L F' D'
3. 14.58 L2 F U' L2 R2 U B2 D F2 D B2 D2 B D' L2 U' L' U L2
4. 16.92 L B2 U R2 L' F2 U R F B2 R' F2 L F2 B2 R2 D2 F2 D2 B2
5. 13.34 U D2 F D R U D L' R2 F U2 R2 F U2 B2 U2 B2 L
6. 14.63 D B L2 B2 D2 B2 R D2 R F2 R B2 L2 B D L2 U F L F'
7. 16.00 B U' L2 U' R2 D2 F2 R2 B2 L2 R2 U2 R' F L R2 D' B2 F2 R' D'
8. 14.52 B2 U2 R B U2 F U' F2 D' U2 B2 R F2 R' D2 F2 L' D2 R2 F2
9. (19.01) D' L2 B2 L2 U F2 D2 U' F2 U' R2 L' B2 L2 B U' L2 D' L' D
10. 15.45 L2 F2 R2 D2 B2 D2 F' L2 U2 L2 F L2 R' B' U' B2 D' R B2 F2 U2
11. 15.33 R F D2 R2 D' F2 U R2 D' F2 L2 F2 U B2 R F2 U' B' F D' U2
12. 18.59 F' R B2 U2 B2 F2 R' U2 R2 D2 R' U2 B R' F D F D2 F U2
13. 13.88 R' D L B2 R2 B2 R2 D2 B U2 B U2 L2 D2 R F' D2 B D L2 R'
14. (22.16) L2 R2 D L2 D L2 D B2 L2 U F2 R2 B' U' L' F L2 D L2 B
15. 13.14 F' L B L2 U L2 D' R' F L2 F D2 B' R2 F2 U2 D2 L2 B D2 L
16. 13.18 U2 D2 F D L D F' U2 B2 L2 F2 L2 D' F2 D B2 U' B2 U2 B L2
17. 15.81 F2 L2 D' B' D2 R2 D' B2 L U2 L2 D2 F' R2 F B U2 L2 B
18. 15.23 L2 B2 U2 L2 U' F2 U2 L2 U F2 D R' F D' U' L' B D2 F2 D' R'
19. 13.82 B' U F R' L B L D' U2 R' B2 D2 B2 L2 U2 L U2 L' F2 L U
20. 13.57 R F2 B' L' U' D' F U' B' D' B2 D F2 R2 U2 R2 D2 R2 D R2
21. 16.72 D2 U2 R B2 R2 B2 U2 L' U2 L2 B F' R' B2 D' U' L' F L2 R'
22. 15.12 F2 B' U2 R L2 B' U B2 R' F2 R' U2 F2 R2 F2 B2 U2 R U F
23. 14.19 U2 R2 U2 L' D2 U2 B2 R U2 B2 D B' D' U L2 D' B F2 L
24. 15.00 F2 L' D2 L' B2 D2 L2 U2 L U2 R' U2 B R D U L B F' R' U'
25. 17.77 B2 D L U R2 F B2 D R' U' L2 F2 U2 D' B2 U R2 B2 L2 D' B2
26. 14.32 D B' D F U D F L D2 R' B2 U2 L2 F2 D2 R U2 R B2
27. 12.95 U R2 B' U' B2 R F' D' F2 D2 L' U2 B2 U2 B2 R L2 U2 R B
28. 13.24 U' D' F2 D B' U R L B2 R2 D2 F' L2 B L2 F' R2 L2 D2
29. 13.33 D F L' F' D L2 U' F R' B2 D R2 D2 L2 U2 F2 U L2 D
30. 14.20 B' D R' F B D R B2 U2 L2 U2 L2 U' B2 U' B2 D' R2 F
31. 14.20 D2 U2 B U2 L2 F R2 B2 D2 U2 R2 F D' L' F D B' U' B2 F2 U2
32. (18.61) L U' R2 F U2 B U2 R2 D2 R2 F2 U2 F U' L D' L2 D2 F L' R2
33. 15.48 U' L2 U' F D R2 L' F' U D2 L2 F L2 U2 F' R2 U2 F L2
34. 13.30 F R2 U B2 L2 U L2 U2 B2 U2 F2 U' R2 F L2 U R B' U2 B' R
35. 13.11 R2 F' D' B2 D' F2 U R2 B2 D2 R2 B2 D' B2 F U B2 L2 U' R' U
36. 14.60 F' R2 U2 B' U2 F' L2 B' R2 U2 F' R D R2 U2 L B' F D
37. 17.01 U2 R2 D2 B F R2 B U2 B' F2 L' B D B' L D R' B2 U'
38. 13.06 L2 F R F U2 B D' R' U B R2 D2 L2 D2 B2 U' L2 F2 B2 D F2
39. 16.57 B' L2 U2 L2 B' R2 F2 L2 F' D2 U' R F' L2 D2 U' B2 U' L B
40. 14.30 L2 B' L F' U2 D' R' F B2 D' F2 U' R2 D2 R2 U' R2 F2 R2 B
41. 13.94 L2 D R' U' L B' R D' L' B R2 D2 F2 D2 L2 U2 L2 B U2 B2
42. (11.83) L' B L2 R2 U' F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 D R2 U B2 L' B F U2 L' D B2
43. 12.54 U R' B' F2 D2 U' B2 R2 U' B2 R2 U' L2 B2 R' B' R2 B R' B D'
44. 16.49 B2 R2 F2 L2 D2 B2 D B2 R2 F2 D B' F R' D F D' L2 D2 R' D
45. 12.53 U' R' F B' U2 L2 F U' D2 R F2 R2 U2 B2 R' D2 L B2 R'
46. 12.51 D2 B' D2 U B2 L2 U2 R2 D' B2 L2 U' R2 F2 R' F L2 B' U2 F' R2
47. 12.99 L2 U2 B2 R' B2 D2 B2 U2 L2 R' U2 B U2 L U' B' D2 F U
48. 15.35 F2 R' B D L2 D' F D2 L D2 F2 L2 U D2 L2 F2 D' B2 D' F2
49. 15.67 B2 R' L2 B' R U' D B U2 F2 D2 L2 U' L2 D' L2 D F2 B2 D2 R
50. 13.93 D' B2 U F2 U B2 U B2 U F2 L' U' B L2 D' L' D R' D' B2
51. 14.06 D B U2 B L2 U2 F L2 B' D2 R' D2 L' U2 R2 F D' F U'
52. 14.95 R2 B2 D2 L' B2 R B2 U2 R B2 R2 B D' F D2 U' R' B2 L2 U
53. (18.63) L2 F2 R B2 F2 L' D2 F2 D2 F2 U2 R F' L U L B2 U' B' D' U'
54. 13.68 D B' R' F B' U2 F' L U2 R2 D F2 R2 L2 D R2 U B2 L'
55. 13.89 B2 D R2 B2 R2 B2 R2 D F2 L2 U R U' B L2 F D' R U' B' U2
56. 13.98 U' B2 R L' F D2 R' B' U2 F L2 F' R2 F' D2 B2 D2 R
57. 16.63 B' R2 B F L2 D2 B' D2 F' R2 F2 D F' D2 R2 F' D' B L' D2
58. (11.64) R' B R' F' L F' R' U R U2 F2 L' B2 R' B2 L' D2 L' B'
59. 12.19 L' B2 L2 U2 B2 L2 D F2 U F2 D2 R2 U' L D2 U B' R' U L' D
60. 13.03 D' L2 R2 F2 U' L2 U L2 F2 U R2 U2 L' B U' R2 F' U2 B' D' R'
61. 15.60 F' D U2 R2 B2 D2 R' D2 R D2 R2 F2 B L2 D R D L D2
62. 12.18 L B' F2 D' L2 U R2 F2 L2 D' L2 U' R' F' L2 U2 R' F L' U'
63. 12.77 L' U L' B2 F2 D L2 R2 D2 L2 U' F2 D F' U B' L' R B D'
64. 17.89 B L U' B' U2 R F' U2 R F2 R2 F2 D2 R B2 R D2 F2 B
65. 13.84 D F2 L' F2 U B D B' U2 F R2 F' L2 F L2 D2 R2 F D B'
66. 13.43 B2 U D2 R2 F' L2 F2 L2 F L2 F D2 F U F L' D' B2 L' R U2
67. 17.26 B' R2 F2 D B2 F2 U' B2 D U' R F D2 B U' B' R' U'
68. 15.53 D' B2 R' F2 D2 R F2 L' D2 U2 R' F2 R' B L' D2 R' F R2 U' L'
69. 12.81 B' R2 U2 R2 D2 B' D2 L2 F2 D2 R2 F' R D' U2 L2 B R2 F D' B'
70. 14.53 U L U2 R' B2 U2 B2 R B2 R2 U2 R' F L R2 D' F' D U
71. 13.83 D' L2 F2 L2 R2 F' L2 D2 F2 U2 F L2 U F2 D2 R U B2 L' B2
72. 12.14 B2 L2 B R2 F2 L2 U2 B U2 B2 U2 L B D2 F2 L B F' D F'
73. 12.81 F' U' B2 R2 B' D' L U R2 U' B2 L2 D' L2 D R2 F2 R2 U2 F'
74. 12.23 F R2 D2 R' U2 B2 L2 R U2 B2 D2 F' R D F' L2 F U2 F'
75. 16.18 U' F2 L2 F2 U2 L2 R' D2 L' D2 F2 U2 B R' F U B2 L2 D2 U2
76. (11.58) B2 D2 R2 B L2 F2 R2 B' L2 B U' R F D2 R' U' L U' B D'
77. 14.83 F2 U2 B2 L R2 F2 U2 L R2 B2 U2 R U' R D' R2 U' F D' R' D
78. 17.74 U' R2 B' U L F U L2 B L2 D2 F2 B2 R2 U2 B D2 R D
79. 15.47 B2 F2 R2 D R2 B2 D2 B2 D' U2 R F D B' F2 D' B' U L D
80. 15.64 B D' R' L2 B' U2 L2 U2 F' L2 D2 U2 B' R' U' B' U2 L U' F
81. 14.41 L D' L2 R2 U' R2 B2 R2 U B2 U' F D2 U' R' U L' D' L' F2
82. 17.16 U2 R2 F2 U2 F' L2 B D2 B' U2 R2 D B L2 F2 U2 R B' L'
83. 14.76 D' R D2 R' D2 R' F2 U2 R2 D2 F2 U2 R' U' F' L2 R2 B' L2 D' B
84. 15.86 R2 F' D2 F' U2 R2 U2 B2 D2 U2 L2 F' D' F2 D L' D U' L' D'
85. 15.32 U L R F2 R B2 L B2 D2 R U2 F2 D' B' F U' B F L R'
86. 14.09 U2 R2 B2 L B2 U2 R2 F2 R' U2 B2 F2 D B D' F' R F2 D' U' L'
87. 14.94 U2 L2 D2 L' D2 R' F2 D2 F2 R' F2 U' L2 F' D F2 U' L F2 D2 B
88. (12.02) R' B2 R' F2 U2 B2 L B2 L' U2 F2 U2 F D' B F' L R F' U F2
89. 17.73 B2 D R2 D L2 R2 F2 D R2 D2 L D' U' B D' R D F L U
90. 15.59 U2 F2 R2 B2 L2 U2 F2 U B2 D B2 F' L' D' L2 R B' U' F R' F
91. 16.39 L2 D2 R B2 L' D2 U2 L' F2 R B2 L2 B' F2 D L U R' D F' R'
92. 15.31 U2 F U' R' L2 D B' F2 L' F2 D2 R2 D2 R U2 R B2 L2 D
93. (11.37) L2 F2 R2 U2 B D2 B' F' R2 F U' R2 D' R B2 F R' U2 B' U'
94. 14.01 U' F2 R U' B R2 F' L F D2 F R2 L2 D2 F' L2 F2 D2 R2 U
95. (18.79) R F D2 B2 R2 F2 B' D L' U2 R2 F2 B2 U2 R2 F' U2 R2 U2 F' D2
96. 16.19 L2 F2 L' R' B2 F2 D2 F2 L B2 F D B' F' U' R2 F' U2 R' D'
97. 12.09 U2 L2 B2 U2 F2 U R2 D R2 F2 R' B U2 L2 F' R2 D F' D'
98. 15.01 F2 R2 F R2 U2 B U2 B D2 F U2 R2 L F2 D' R F2 D2 L' U B
99. 13.94 L2 F2 L2 R2 F2 D' F2 D' F2 U2 L2 B' L D R U' F L2 U2 L' F2
100. 15.11 F2 R' U R2 U2 F R2 D' L' U2 R2 U D2 F2 R2 U R2 B2 U' R2 D


----------



## CrispyCubing (Dec 24, 2020)

Thanks to everyone who supported me in my progress this year. I've learned and improved a lot in the past six months. I'm going to update in three weeks (Jan. 11) with all of the progress I've made since the beginning of this thread and make new goals for 2021!



Spoiler: Progress



*Progress:
3BLD: *20+ solves + Sub 2:00 single *| *24/20 solves. Best single was PB! (1:46.27)
*Skewb: *Learn some Sarah's advanced algs *| *Learned five cases last week. Lots more to learn though.
*Megaminx: *Slow solves + work on efficiency *| *Did some casual solves.

*Next Goals:
Megaminx: *Sub 1:20 Ao12
*Skewb: *Learn all peanut + swirl perm and wat perm cases
*3BLD: *Work on corner memo + 20 solves 


Spoiler: 1:46.27 Single



Generated By csTimer on 2020-12-23
single: 1:46.27

Time List:
1. 1:46.27 U2 B D2 B' L2 B2 R2 F' L2 B' D2 R2 L' U L2 D F' L' D' F D' Rw Uw'


----------

